# quarantined goat with soremouth



## brettz (Jun 21, 2013)

I bought two doelings last week and have them in isolation currently. Their general level of health leaves something to be desired. I want to put weight on both of them and the younger (11 months) has a rough, patchy coat. I am treating them for lungworm (both have a dry cough) and was giving Probios when I noticed sores on the mouth of the younger one. It seems pretty evident that it's soremouth. I am not familiar with this virus but ten minutes online seemed to confirm that's what it is. Obviously the other doeling has been exposed, as well as my quarantine pen. I understand that in 3-4 weeks the virus will have run its course. But, I don't know if I want to expose my other goats once the symptoms are gone. I have a small herd (three adults, three 3 month old kids, two newborns). They are all healthy. My intent was that these two new goats were going to be the last outside goats I added. And I really went with the go big or go home mentality, bringing in some pretty scruffy goats. I am going to have them blood tested to be sure there is nothing more serious wrong with them. If it's worms and soremouth I think I can handle that. But, I would appreciate any advice from people who have dealt with this virus before. I understand it's highly contagious and that it can live for years in the environment. I understand it's real bad for nursing does to contract it (I have two of those right now) as it makes nursing painful if sores develop on the udders. And I understand it's contagious to humans (I have washed my hands A LOT in the last half hour). Any other information or advice is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

I haven't had it here, but here is an interesting Mercks article on it: 

http://www.merckmanuals.com/vet/int..._contagious_ecthyma.html?qt=sore mouth&alt=sh


----------



## brettz (Jun 21, 2013)

Thank you for the link. It's helpful!


----------

